# Questions about Reverso sizing



## Aster (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello all,

I am currently very tempted to purchase a JLC Reverso, a watch I've thought about for a very long time but I've never dared to take the plunge (probably because it's a very dressy watch IMO and also because of its price, which is for me a serious investment).

But I wonder a lot about the right size for this watch. Here is the problem : I've the feeling that the trend toward increasing watch size doesn't necessarily work well with the reverso (which, for me, must remain a classy and discreet watch, which can easily slide under a cuff). 

Furthermore, I've fairly thin wrists (17cm / 6.75 ") and I usually wear watches between 35 and 40mm (the sweet spot is around 37-38mm).

In short, I hesitate between two models (I've tried to summarise the questions I ask myself about them):

1/ The Reverso classic medium thin

Pros:
- The size (40x24,4mm)very close to the original version and which is probably more suitable for my small wrist.
- The absence of second hand, which is also consistent with the initial spirit of the watch.

Cons:
- I'm not the biggest fan of the sunburst guilloché (I regret the models, a few years ago, with a simple silver dial). 
- And even if it's only marketing, I realize that this model is now considered a ladies watch...

2/ The Reverso classic medium small seconds

Pros
- The guilloché seems to me more appealing than the sunburst one. 
- This model exists with the casa fagliano bracelet. 

Cons:
- The size, maybe a too big for my wrist.
- I wonder about the small seconds dial, which breaks a bit the harmony and the simplicity of the dial

I know that the best way to solve this problem is to go to an AD and see theses two models in real. But, before that, I wondered if some people had already asked the same questions as me, especially on the right size of the model for a 17cm / 6 , 75" wrist and how they finally choose the right model for themselves.

Thanks in advance for your answers !


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

It's more the width of your wrist than the circumference, I have a smaller wrist than you, but it is flat and 50mm wide so a Reverso Duoface large sits just right for me (Not bought it yet).
A rounder wrist, even if it's bigger, is where the fitment problems arise (I think!).


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

I think either will fit your wrist well. My wrist is 6.4 inches and I own the tribute 85th duo which is the same size as classic medium small sec. It fits me well.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

The Medium Small Seconds will look very good on your wrist, it does on my 6.25" wrist too. If your wrist is very flat, you might even be able to pull of the Large model.


----------



## Aster (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your help ! Seems that the Medium Small Second is the way to go !


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the Classic Medium Small Seconds! I am certain it will look perfect on your wrist. My wrist is 7.25in and I still got the Medium over the Large. Why, even though my wrist can easily accommodate the Large? I just find the Medium provides a more vintage appeal, closer in size to the original. Yet it still has a great wrist presence. I thought the same as you do about the small seconds, until I tried both of them on my wrist. I usually prefer a simpler dial, but the way the squared off small seconds is done is really very appealing and adds more interest to the dial without being cluttered.

This pic shows the watch on my 7.25in wrist. As you can see, plenty of room between lug ends and edge of my wrist. And it still has a presence. You will be fine with your size wrist

The only slight drawback to the medium, is that the lug width is 19mm. It might not be as easy to get a variety of straps, as it would the large which has a lug width of 20mm. Even with the 19mm lug width, the taper is slight, and the buckle is 18mm. But I still didn't let that stop me. The Casa Faglio Design strap is very versatile, and looks good with a variety of clothing. Also the strap is not actually made by Casa Fagliano. As it says on the strap "Casa Fagliano Collection", the strap is actually made in France. Not a complaint, just an observation, it is still a lovely strap.









Hope you enjoy your new Reverso!

Cheers,
Carl


----------

